# Non credo devi farlo



## TheClubber

Vedendo una serie TV uno dei personaggi diceva:

*"Non credo devi farlo"*


Ma secondo me questa forma sarebbe stata più corretta:*

"Non credo tu debba farlo"


*
Pareri?


----------



## lex25288

Decisamente _Non credo tu debba farlo _oppure_ Non credo tu lo debba far__e_, non il verbo c_redere_ possa essere seguito da un verbo all'indicativo in quanto esprime incertezza e come tutti i verbi che esprimono incertezza deve essere seguito dal congiuntivo. Qualcuno mi corregga se ho detto una grossa stupidaggine


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Clubber! 
Il mio consiglio è, se vuoi una risposta seria, coerente e specifica alla tua domanda, di fornirci più contesto, poiché i casi di utilizzo di questa costruzione sono molteplici e non è possibile qui elencarli tutti.
In particolare sarebbe opportuno farci conoscere perlomeno l'argomento e il registro linguistico del caso senza i quali la risposta al tuo quesito potrebbe risultare solo indicativa.


			
				lex25288 said:
			
		

> ... non *credo che* il verbo c_redere_ possa essere seguito da un verbo all'indicativo in quanto esprime incertezza e come tutti i verbi che esprimono incertezza deve essere seguito dal congiuntivo. Qualcuno mi corregga se ho detto una grossa stupidaggine.


Ciao Lex!  Ecco fatto. Era questo ciò che volevi scrivere?


----------



## TheClubber

Non ricordo a cosa si riferisse...

Ricordo solo che il dialogo era fra marito e moglie, seppur di estrazione sociale alta (lui è un membro del congresso degli Stati Uniti).

Chiarisco anche si trattava, ovviamente, di un adattamento quindi potrebbe esserci stato una svista di colui che ha adattato i dialoghi dall'inglese all'italiano.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Clubber!
 Già questo è sufficiente per dire che nel linguaggio familiare, e cioè strettamente colloquiale, la frase da te posta in esame è perfettamente ritenuta corretta in italiano di basso registro in quanto, in questo caso, la locuzione "non credo" non è una forma di incertezza, di dubbio, di possibilità o di desiderio, ma equivale a dire "credo di no".
 Per cui è legittimo ritenere che il concetto della frase *"Non credo devi farlo" *sia esprimibile allo stesso modo in "Secondo me non devi farlo.", o ancora in "Credo che non devi farlo", espressioni le quali non credo D) che ti causino lo stesso dubbio.

 Più in generale posso affermare che la locuzione "non credo" può essere seguita dalle forme dell'indicativo, del congiuntivo e del condizionale. Quale sia la forma verbale corretta nell'enunciato dipende principalmente dal registro linguistico, seguito dal contesto e, non per ultimo, da quello che il locutore intende esprimere al suo ascoltatore.

Spero di avere soddisfatto la tua curiosità in merito.


----------



## TheClubber

Grazie!


----------



## lex25288

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Clubber!
> Già questo è sufficiente per dire che nel linguaggio familiare, e cioè strettamente colloquiale, la frase da te posta in esame è perfettamente ritenuta corretta in italiano di basso registro in quanto, in questo caso, la locuzione "non credo" non è una forma di incertezza, di dubbio, di possibilità o di desiderio, ma equivale a dire "credo di no".
> Per cui è legittimo ritenere che il concetto della frase *"Non credo devi farlo" *sia esprimibile allo stesso modo in "Secondo me non devi farlo.", o ancora in "Credo che non devi farlo", espressioni le quali non credo D) che ti causino lo stesso dubbio.
> 
> Più in generale posso affermare che la locuzione "non credo" può essere seguita dalle forme dell'indicativo, del congiuntivo e del condizionale. Quale sia la forma verbale corretta nell'enunciato dipende principalmente dal registro linguistico, seguito dal contesto e, non per ultimo, da quello che il locutore intende esprimere al suo ascoltatore.
> 
> Spero di avere soddisfatto la tua curiosità in merito.



Scusami se mi permetto, ma il fatto che qualcun altro usi o abbia mai usato questa frase, non ne fa una frase corretta.
So perfettamente che questa è la sezione d'italiano e che non si dovrebbe usare alcuna altra lingua oltre questa, ma è come dire che in inglese sia corretto dire _I ain't doing nothing_, oppure altre espressioni obbrobriose di questo genere.

Le frasi_ secondo me non è giusto _(il che è completamente legittimo) e _non credo (che) sia giusto_, pur avendo lo stesso significato, non possono essere analizzate logicamente allo stesso modo. Il _secondo me_ nella prima si traduce infatti in un complemento di limitazione, mentre _che sia giusto _è una subordinata oggettiva, che deve essere espressa al congiuntivo per via del verbo usato nella clausola principale _credere_. Il verbo _credere_ non è l'unico a reggere il congiuntivo quando seguito da certe congiunzioni, per maggiori informazioni:
http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/...-linguistica/domande-risposte/uso-congiuntivo


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Lex!
Qui si tratta di capire se l'enunciato espresso con la frase in OP contenente l'indicativo sia accettabile, ai fini del contesto e del raggiungimento dell'esposizione di un pensiero da parte del locutore verso il suo ascoltatore, o meno.
Ti vorrei rassicurare sul fatto che non ti do torto su quello che hai scritto ed è bene che tu, non essendo madrelingua, la intendi così. Però le cose stanno diversamente per un nativo che si pone di chiarire un dubbio riferito alla propria lingua soppesandolo in termini di corretto o sbagliato.
E qui spunto io che per non stravolgere il pensiero del 'contorto' chiedo chiarimenti riguardo a come e in che ambito quell'espressione si sia manifestata.
Ottenendo come risposta che l'utilizzo di detta frase è stato in ambito prettamente colloquiale, anzi strettamente familiare, ho espresso ciò che le grammatiche oggi riferiscono all'uso dei modi verbali nella nostra lingua.
Se ciò che ho scritto e quest'ultimo appunto non ti convincono, ti invito a leggere, tratto dal tuo collegamento all'AdC, quanto segue:





			
				Accademia della Crusca said:
			
		

> Infine, alcuni verbi possono avere l'indicativo o il congiuntivo, con sfumature diverse di significato (su cui cfr. SERIANNI 1989: XIV 51).
> _ammettere_, ind. 'riconoscere': _ammisi davanti al professore che non avevo studiato bene_; cong. 'supporre, permettere': _ammettendo che tu abbia ragione, cosa dovrei fare?_;
> _badare_, ind. 'osservare': _cercò di non badare all'effetto che gli faceva quella strana voce_; cong. 'aver cura': _mi consigliava di badare che non cadessi_;
> _capire, comprendere_, ind. 'rendersi conto': _non vuole capire che io non sono un suo dipendente_; cong. 'trovare naturale': _capisco che tu voglia andartene_;
> _considerare_, ind. 'tener conto': _non considerava che nessuno voleva seguirlo_; cong. 'supporre': _arrivò a considerare che non ci fossero altre possibilità_;
> _pensare_, ind. 'essere convinto': _penso anch'io che tu sei stanco_; cong. 'supporre': _penso che tu sia stanco_.


In questo caso dire "*Non credo *che devi farlo" corrisponde esattamente a dire "*Non penso *che devi farlo".

Se non sono stato abbastanza chiaro sono a disposizione per ulteriori chiarimenti.


----------



## lex25288

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Lex!
> Qui si tratta di capire se l'enunciato espresso con la frase in OP contenente l'indicativo sia accettabile, ai fini del contesto e del raggiungimento dell'esposizione di un pensiero da parte del locutore verso il suo ascoltatore, o meno.
> Ti vorrei rassicurare sul fatto che non ti do torto su quello che hai scritto *ed è bene che tu, non essendo madrelingua, la intendi così*. Però le cose stanno diversamente per un nativo che si pone di chiarire un dubbio riferito alla propria lingua soppesandolo in termini di corretto o sbagliato.
> E qui spunto io che per non stravolgere il pensiero del 'contorto' chiedo chiarimenti riguardo a come e in che ambito quell'espressione si sia manifestata.
> Ottenendo come risposta che l'utilizzo di detta frase è stato in ambito prettamente colloquiale, anzi strettamente familiare, ho espresso ciò che le grammatiche oggi riferiscono all'uso dei modi verbali nella nostra lingua.
> Se ciò che ho scritto e quest'ultimo appunto non ti convincono, ti invito a leggere, tratto dal tuo collegamento all'AdC, quanto segue:In questo caso dire "*Non credo *che devi farlo" corrisponde esattamente a dire "*Non penso *che devi farlo".
> 
> Se non sono stato abbastanza chiaro sono a disposizione per ulteriori chiarimenti.



E da dove/quando esattamente avrei detto di non essere "nativo"?

PS giuro di non avercela con te  ma "nativo" con quest'accezione non si può proprio sentire in italiano, sebbene conosco tantissimi miei amici che lo usano


----------



## dragonseven

lex25288 said:


> E da dove/quando esattamente avrei detto di non essere "nativo"?
> 
> PS giuro di non avercela con te  ma "nativo" con quest'accezione non si può proprio sentire in italiano, sebbene conosco tantissimi miei amici che lo usano


Scusami davvero, sinceramente non ho controllato (in alto a destra) e sono rimasto, in tal senso, fuorviato dal tuo esempio in inglese che per quel che mi riguarda non ho l'esperienza adatta per capirlo.
 Se sei italiano non vedo a questo punto il motivo di esprimersi con esempi in altre lingue per spiegarsi, tuttociò sapendo benissimo cosa dicono le regole al riguardo.
Per quanto concerne il termine nativo, non capisco a quale accezione tu ti riferisca per dire che in italiano (cito) "non si può proprio sentire". Se me lo spieghi te ne sarei grato.


----------



## lex25288

Lo so ed infatti mi sono scusato "preventivamente" prima di usare un espressione non in italiano, ma in quel momento non mi veniva in mente un espressione che fosse usata comunemente ogni giorno e che fosse completamente sbagliata nella nostra lingua, ora me n'è venuta in mente *a me non mi piace*.
Nativo ha il significato in italiano di "quel qualcosa che si riferisce al luogo in cui si è nati" oppure di "qualcosa che si ha fin dalla nascita". Nonostante si possa dire ad esempio la lingua nativa (in quanto si riferisce alla lingua del paese in cui uno è nato), non si può dire _sono un__ nativo _della lingua italiana, l'aggiunta di quest'accezione all'aggettivo italiano _nativo_ deriva dall'italianizzazione del termine inglese _native,_ che viene si usa spesso in inglese assieme ad un sostantivo per definire madrelingua (da solo significherebbe tutt'altro, ma questa è un'altra storia).

Purtroppo, pur avendo ricevuto un'istruzione per parte della mia vita in una lingua e parte nell'altra ed avendole parlate sempre costantemente entrambe, può darsi che qualche volta mi venga una cosa in una lingua invece che nell'altra (tipo prima) 

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/nativo/


----------



## dragonseven

Innanzitutto vorrei chiarire che non ho usato nativo in quel senso, infatti non è come tu dici seguito da "della lingua italiana". Dove l'hai letto? come ci sei arrivato? Credo tu abbia frainteso e quindi ti invito con serenità a rileggere attentamente ciò che ho scritto.
Per quanto riguarda il tuo 'nuovo' esempio, naturalmente non possiamo discuterne qui perché OT rispetto all'argomento trattato che è basato sulle forme verbali mentre nel tuo esempio c'è altro su cui confrontarsi.
Però, se vuoi, ti invito a parlare di un argomento simile che si trova QUI, se no apri pure un nuovo thread (nel caso non ne esista già uno) con il tuo esempio per titolo e vedrai che ti dimostrerò che non è completamente errato.

Per chiarezza, vedo che non parli più dell'argomento in-topic devo quindi concludere che sei rimasto soddisfatto della risposta e ti sei convinto delle ragioni che ho esposto, è così?


----------



## lex25288

Vedo che ci sono altre cose sulle quali siamo in disaccordo e va bene. 
Avevo posto questo nuovo esempio per sostenere il fatto che l'argomentazione "l'ho sentito dire da qualcuno" non può esser sempre usata. Quindi avevo posto questo nuovo esempio non per invitare gli altri a discutere della sua validità, ma per proporre un altro esempio di qualcosa di usato ma non necessariamente corretto. Quindi per rispondere alla tua domanda: no, non mi sono convinto delle ragioni che hai esposto.


----------



## dragonseven

Per capirci, ti pongo una domanda.
Quali sono secondo te, se ritieni che ci siano, le differenze semantiche tra queste due frasi: "*Non credo *che devi farlo" e "*Non penso *che devi farlo"? Condividi con me che entrambe significano "*Sono convinto *che non devi farlo"?


----------



## francisgranada

Scusate che intervengo - non per dare una risposta, ma piuttosto per sentire l'opinione dei madrelingua e così poter capire meglio le sfumature dell'italiano. 

Quindi secondo me "non credo" e "non penso" nel contesto discusso significano la stessa cosa. "Sono convinto" invece, strettamente parlando,  è un po' diverso nel senso che enfatizza piuttosto l'opinione (convinzione) del locutore, mentre "non credo/non penso" lascia più spazio per la possibilità di "eventualmente lo puoi fare, anche se io non ne sono convinto". Insomma, mi pare che in questo caso la negazione "non" abbia un ruolo che giustifica l'uso del congiuntivo, anche dal punto di vista "logico". Può darsi? ... 

Comunque, prendendo in considerazione che nel linguaggio parlato - essendo esso _a priori_ meno "preciso" - l'espressione _non credo/non penso_ può assumere il senso di "sono convinto", dal punto di vista "pratico" l'utilizzo dell'indicativo non mi pare illogico (anche se spontaneamente preferirei il congiuntivo in questo caso concreto).


----------



## TheClubber

Spontaneamente anch'io preferisco il congiuntivo nel parlato, non ho dubbi.


----------



## dragonseven

Io ci provo a essere sintetico ma a volte sembra che non sia possibile  e credevo di esser stato anche molto preciso in merito .

Ciao Francis 
Qui non si tratta semplicemente del linguaggio parlato, bensì di linguaggio prettamente familiare (per giunta coniugale) il quale può avvenire allo stesso modo anche per iscritto. Nella grammatica italiana linguisticamente viene definito:





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Registro basso o informale* = utilizza parole ed espressioni di tipo dialettale, familiare, colloquiale e si usa con persone amiche o all'interno della famiglia; alla persona con cui si parla, *in italiano*, si dà sempre del "_tu_" (in questo registro, il pronome tende a essere sempre "_te_").


Il ragionamento che porta i grammatici a ritenere corrette in registri stabiliti le frasi con determinati verbi posti anche all'indicativo è il seguente:
- "*Non credo *che (te) devi farlo." e "*Non penso *che (te) devi farlo." 
sono equivalenti a 
- "*Ho ragione di credere* che (te) non devi farlo."
 che è uguale a 
- "*Sono convinto *che (te) non devi farlo.".

Diversamente se si rientra in un registro di un 'gradino' superiore come livello linguistico, in questo caso è il registro medio o comune detto più comunemente 'linguaggio standard', allora avremo l'obbligatorietà del congiuntivo e l'utilizzo sbagliato dell'indicativo poiché non corretto.





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Registro medio o comune* = utilizza parole ed espressioni cortesi, abbastanza eleganti, di uso comune ma con poco ricorso a termini troppo familiari, e si usa con persone con cui si ha un rapporto di semplice conoscenza; come per il registro alto in italiano si tende a usare il "_lei_", anche se il "_tu_" non è precluso.


Infine riporto in breve un quote postato già in precedenza:





			
				Accademia della Crusca said:
			
		

> Infine, alcuni verbi possono avere l'indicativo o il congiuntivo, con sfumature diverse di significato (su cui cfr. SERIANNI 1989: XIV 51). [...]
> *pensare, ind. 'essere convinto': penso anch'io che tu sei stanco; cong. 'supporre': penso che tu sia stanco.*


Tutto ciò lo si trova precedentemente, non ho aggiunto niente.
Posso solo aggiungere un 'consiglio': "tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito". 

Fonti:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Registro_(linguistica)
http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/...-linguistica/domande-risposte/uso-congiuntivo


----------



## Draik91

Vorrei riportare l'attenzione sul messaggio originale:



TheClubber said:


> Vedendo una serie TV uno dei personaggi diceva:
> 
> *"Non credo devi farlo"*
> 
> Ma secondo me questa forma sarebbe stata più corretta:*
> 
> "Non credo tu debba farlo"
> *



A quanto ne so, l'elisione del "che" è un tratto di italiano neostandard, una caratteristica che porta il registro della conversazione in un contesto informale e poco "sorvegliato".

Secondo la grammatica tradizionale, l'alternativa più corretta è chiaramente "Non credo che tu debba farlo", anche se in un registro colloquiale (in italiano *non *standard), a mio modo di vedere, sono perfettamente accettabili "Non credo che devi farlo" e "Non credo che lo devi fare".


----------



## Nino83

Piuttosto, l'omissione del "che" è frequente con il congiuntivo, nelle subordinate oggettive. 



> Tale uso è ben attestato anche in italiano antico: (63) pensando tanto m’amava (Anonimo, cit. in Dardano 1969: 272, n. 375)



Sono d'accordo con Dragon quando dice che la scelta tra indicativo e congiuntivo dipende dal registro (ricordando che l'indicativo è corretto anche nei registri più formali se il verbo d'opinione non è nella forma negativa).


----------



## Draik91

Nino83 said:


> Piuttosto, l'omissione del "che" è frequente con il congiuntivo, nelle subordinate oggettive.



Chiedo scusa, devo aver fatto confusione! Ritiro tutto per quanto riguarda l'omissione del "che".


----------



## TheClubber

dragonseven said:


> Io ci provo a essere sintetico ma a volte sembra che non sia possibile  e credevo di esser stato anche molto preciso in merito .



Io capisco tutta la spiegazione e ringrazio!
E capisco pure che nella vita reale probabilmente il 90% delle persone, in ambiente familiare, utilizzerebbe la forma "non penso che devi farlo" (e una buona percentuale lo utilizzerebbe anche in ambienti più formali).
Ma sono anche dell'idea che in un film (o serie tv, come in questo caso) si debba (o si deve?  ) usare una forma comunque più "corretta", anche se, come hai spiegato, non è sbagliata nemmeno quella proposta.
Cioè non so nemmeno io come far capire la mia posizione.
Certo che se l'adattatore del doppiaggio ha voluto rendere il dialogo più realistico possibile, usando una forma informale e familiare, c'è riuscito alla grande. Tanto di cappello.


----------



## Draik91

TheClubber said:


> Certo che se l'adattatore del doppiaggio ha voluto rendere il dialogo più realistico possibile, usando una forma informale e familiare, c'è riuscito alla grande. Tanto di cappello.



Io però non sono d'accordo, a me questo "non credo devi farlo" suona assolutamente innaturale. È possibile che sia un'espressione regionale o macroregionale? Sono pressoché certo di non averla mai sentita in nessun dialetto dell'Italia centrale o meridionale.


----------



## Nino83

Draik91 said:


> Io però non sono d'accordo, a me questo "non credo devi farlo" suona assolutamente innaturale.


----------



## dragonseven

TheClubber said:


> Io capisco tutta la spiegazione e ringrazio!
> E capisco pure che nella vita reale probabilmente il 90% delle persone, in ambiente familiare, utilizzerebbe la forma "non penso che devi farlo" (e una buona percentuale lo utilizzerebbe anche in ambienti più formali).
> Ma sono anche dell'idea che in un film (o serie tv, come in questo caso) si debba (o si deve?  ) usare una forma comunque più "corretta", anche se, come hai spiegato, non è sbagliata nemmeno quella proposta.
> Cioè non so nemmeno io come far capire la mia posizione.
> Certo che se l'adattatore del doppiaggio ha voluto rendere il dialogo più realistico possibile, usando una forma informale e familiare, c'è riuscito alla grande. Tanto di cappello.


Ciao Clubber 
Naturalmente la frase da me scritta riportata nel tuo post #21 non era di certo riferita a te ma ad un'altra persona la quale ha ritenuto di affrontare l'argomento per vie traverse senza peraltro portare a compimento le sue ragioni.
La tua posizione la capisco benissimo ed hai fatto comunque bene a chiarirla. Inoltre hai centrato anche la motivazione posta nel finale sull'adattamento del doppiaggio.

Ora, cercherò di provare per quale motivo la forma più "corretta" è quella utilizzata nella serie con un paio di esempi cinematografici aventi lo stesso attore per protagonista che evidenziano la differenza di interrelazione nella coppia. Premesso che non so, di quella in OP, di quale serie si tratta e quali siano i personaggi in questione e confermando in toto quanto scritto almeno nelle prime tre righe del post #5.
Quello che posso dirti è che il dialogo tra coniugi di un rapporto intimo e amoroso che condividono lo stesso letto, del tipo rappresentato da Russell Crowe ed Elisabeth Banks, rispettivamente John e Lara Brennan in "The next three days", porta il traduttore a considerare doverosamente e a legittimarne la costruzione di tale frase (o simili) con l'uso dell'indicativo; mentre in un rapporto più distante, fatto per convenienza, senza passione come se gli individui della coppia dormissero in letti separati o, a maggior ragione, in stanze diverse, del tipo rappresentato da Russell Crowe e Catherine Zeta-Jones, rispettivamente Nicholas e Kathleen Hostetler in "Broken city", allora è più che corretto e giusto usare il congiuntivo in quanto i rapporti tra loro non sono certo tra i più idilliaci.

Tutto ciò per ribadire che il registro, il contesto e il fine del messaggio che si vuole inviare fanno tutti parte delle convenzioni che un professionista deve tenere in considerazione per portare lo spettatore, o l'ascoltatore, o il lettore a capire e immedesimarsi nei reali rapporti voluti nella trama.





			
				Nino83 said:
			
		

> [...]ricordando che l'indicativo è corretto anche nei registri più formali se il verbo d'opinione non è nella forma negativa


Vero.


----------



## Sempervirens

Draik91 said:


> Io però non sono d'accordo, a me questo "non credo devi farlo" suona assolutamente innaturale. È possibile che sia un'espressione regionale o macroregionale? Sono pressoché certo di non averla mai sentita in nessun dialetto dell'Italia centrale o meridionale.



La penso alla stessa maniera anch'io. Dal canto mio, quando vedo sui libri frasi simili ci riscrivo sopra la frase con la congiunzione e il modo congiuntivo. 

P.S Di solito cerco di fare distinzione tra asindeto e altro. Nei limiti delle possibilità, s'intende. Poi, anche nel parlato, in ambito familiare, con mio padre che era insegnante di Lettere, e per giunta Toscano, chi se la sente di usare codeste frasi? E a che pro?

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Semper 
Forse, più che un asindeto io ci vedo una paratassi, ma potrei sbagliarmi.
Per quanto riguarda a livello familiare, anche per me sarebbe stato difficile, se non molto improbabile, riferirmi a mio padre (non solo per i tuoi stessi motivi), o a mia madre,  a quel modo; ma questo è già un punto di vista molto diverso da quello in discussione. E non dimentichiamoci che non abbiamo un contesto specifico sul quale confrontarci con serenità intellettuale, ponendo così ciascuno a dire la propria in termini di "mi piace", "non mi piace", "sono/ non sono d'accordo", "suona bene/ male" ecc., espressioni che 'lasciano il tempo che trovano'.
La richiesta dell'OP è molto chiara e mi sembra di aver dato una risposta soddisfacente all'interessato, e se qualcuno ha da ridire sulla correttezza di quanto da me esposto sono pronto a sentire le sue ragioni nel merito, oltre che aver già risposto alla tua domanda "chi se la sente di usare codeste frasi, e a che pro?".

Mia opinione.

Ciao 
Dragon


----------



## Draik91

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Semper
> Forse, più che un asindeto io ci vedo una paratassi, ma potrei sbagliarmi.



Scusa l'obiezione, ma come fa a trattarsi di paratassi se la frase in questione è un periodo costituito da una principale e una *subordinata *oggettiva?
In ogni caso, sempre per quanto riguarda il "che", credo che sia corretto parlare di "omissione".


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> se qualcuno ha da ridire sulla correttezza di quanto da me esposto sono pronto a sentire le sue ragioni nel merito



Il problema è l'omissione del "che" seguita dal modo indicativo.


----------



## dragonseven

Draik91 said:


> Scusa l'obiezione, ma come fa a trattarsi di paratassi se la frase in questione è un periodo costituito da una principale e una *subordinata *oggettiva?


Ciao Drake.
Ammesso sia una subordinata la definirei soggettiva. Comunque dicevo paratassi poiché tale espressione la vedo come se si dicesse "Devi farlo? (cambio di tono) Credo di no.". Non saprei come altro definirla.


Nino83 said:


> Il problema è l'omissione del "che" seguita dal modo indicativo.


Cioao Nino 
Interessante. Quindi su questa base reputi la frase fondamentalmente non corretta in qualsiasi registro e contesto?


----------



## Draik91

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Drake.
> Ammesso sia una subordinata la definirei soggettiva. Comunque dicevo paratassi poiché tale espressione la vedo come se si dicesse "Devi farlo? (cambio di tono) Credo di no.". Non saprei come altro definirla.



In che senso "ammesso sia una subordinata"? Scusa, ma stiamo parlando di "Non credo devi farlo"?

(Io) non credo: principale (il soggetto è *io*)
(che tu) devi farlo: subordinata oggettiva (svolge la funzione del complemento oggetto di "credo": Io non *lo* credo).

Sbaglio?


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Interessante. Quindi su questa base reputi la frase fondamentalmente non corretta in qualsiasi registro e contesto?



Diciamo che avrei dei dubbi a definirla "standard".  
Personalmente non mi sembra molto utilizzata, nella mia esperienza (parlo della Sicilia), l'omissione del "che" con l'indicativo, non solo in italiano ma nemmeno in siciliano. 

P.S. 
E' chiaramente una (subordinata) completiva oggettiva.


----------



## dragonseven

Draik91 said:


> In che senso "ammesso sia una subordinata"? Scusa, ma stiamo parlando di "Non credo devi farlo"?
> 
> (Io) non credo: principale (il soggetto è *io*)
> (che tu) devi farlo: subordinata oggettiva (svolge la funzione del complemento oggetto di "credo": Io non *lo* credo).
> 
> Sbaglio?


Sì, certo. Hai ragione. Scusami, è che sono fortemente febbricitante (chiaro che non è una scusa sufficiente a giustificarmi) e in questo stato mi capita spesso di delirare.



Nino83 said:


> Diciamo che avrei dei dubbi a definirla "standard".
> Personalmente non mi sembra molto utilizzata, nella mia esperienza (parlo della Sicilia), l'omissione del "che" con l'indicativo, non solo in italiano ma nemmeno in siciliano.
> 
> P.S.
> E' chiaramente una (subordinata) completiva oggettiva.


Beh, per l'appunto sono d'accordo con te e infatti l'ho scritto subito che non è certo da riferirsi ad un linguaggio standard.
Chiedo scusa anche a te per il delirio di poco fa, mi sono spiegato, a dir poco, malissimo. 

Quello che intendevo scrivere, e ho scritto proprio male, era questo: la paratassi è la frase "Devi farlo? (cambio di tono) Credo di no." sulla quale comunque non sono certo e chiedo conferma; per quanto invece riguarda la soggettiva la volevo riferire alla conclusione del messaggio del parlante e non con riferimento alla grammatica.
Mi rendo conto di avervi creato dei fastidi avendovi indotto a correggermi, per questo decidete pure, se lo ritenete opportuno, la pena idonea da infliggermi per 'istigazione a correggere'.


----------



## Sempervirens

Vedi, dragon, se leggi bene la richiesta dell'autore di questa interessante discussione noterai che a fin di frase compare l'italianissima parola *pareri*. Con il punto interrogativo. 

Ho ragione di pensare che tale parola sia stata messa lì a buon ragione.

Dunque , se permetti, ho espresso il mio parere.  

Comunque le tue risposte sono tutte encomiabili. Non trovo le parole giuste per lodarti

In gamba eh!

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

Devo fare un'altra rettifica dicendo che per rispondere in merito al quesito posto tra indicativo e congiuntivo, cui pensavo fosse l'oggetto vero e proprio della domanda, ho trascurato la liceità della frase stessa non ponendo l'attenzione dovuta alla omissione del 'che' la quale non può sussistere se a questa non segue un verbo al congiuntivo (grazie Nino per averlo portato in evidenza). Questo penso valga in italiano per tutti i registri.
Quindi, se la frase non è stata riportata male dall'OP e fermo restando che essa è così com'è, devo dire che non la posso considerare corretta a nessun livello. Tutto ciò che ho scritto prima di questo post è da intendersi valido solo nel caso che la frase in OP abbia l'aggiunta del 'che' dopo 'credo'.

@Sempervirens: Ciao e grazie mille . Preciso solo che non voleva essere una critica a te e a nessuno in particolare, ma era semplicemente l'esposizione di un mio pensiero.


----------



## Re della Strada

Personalmente ritengo la frase «non credo devi farlo» è semplicemente *sbagliata*. Non ritengo invece necessario il «che» («non credo *che* tu debba farlo»). Se non erro, infatti, nelle subordinate oggettive (e mi pare che questa lo sia) si *deve* utilizzare il congiuntivo, al di là che la lingua parlata tenda a semplificare eccessivamente la lingua (in questo caso per via di influenze inglesi da parte del doppiaggio, che tende ad abusare dell’indicativo).
Non vedo come affermazioni del tipo:
- «Non penso che tu sappia cosa sia successo qui»
- «Non credo tu capisca la posta in gioco»
possano suonare bene all’indicativo.


----------



## Nino83

Re della Strada said:


> Non ritengo invece necessario il «che» («non credo *che* tu debba farlo»).



Com'era già stato detto in precedenza vale solo con il congiuntivo.  



Nino83 said:


> l'omissione del "che" con l'indicativo, non solo in italiano ma nemmeno in siciliano.





Re della Strada said:


> Se non erro, infatti, nelle subordinate oggettive (e mi pare che questa lo sia) si *deve* utilizzare il congiuntivo[...]
> Non vedo come affermazioni del tipo: - «Non penso che tu sappia cosa sia successo qui» - «Non credo tu capisca la posta in gioco» possano suonare bene all’indicativo.



Nelle subordinate oggettive il modo da utilizzare dipende dal verbo (ad esempio, "dice che è andato ieri al cinema"). 
Con i verbi di opinione è ammesso sia l'indicativo che il congiuntivo nelle frasi affermative. 

"In italiano contemporaneo, però, nelle oggettive che ricorrono dopo i verbi di opinione la scelta dell’indicativo invece del congiuntivo  segnala che siamo in un registro più colloquiale" 

"Secondo Serianni, l’uso dell’indicativo al posto del congiuntivo dipenderebbe anche dall’omonimia delle tre forme singolari del congiuntivo presente, per evitare la quale il congiuntivo si specializzerebbe per la terza persona e l’indicativo per la seconda, sia per evitare l’ambiguità delle tre forme sia per evitare di esprimere il pronome soggetto. In altri termini, le frasi in (27): _(27) a. credo che abbia ragione b. credo che sappia tutto_ sono usate per la terza persona, mentre per la seconda si preferisce l’indicativo: _(28) a. credo che (tu) hai  b. credo che (tu) sai_"

http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/frasi-oggettive_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/


----------



## Re della Strada

Nino83 said:


> Nelle subordinate oggettive il modo da utilizzare dipende dal verbo (ad esempio, "dice che è andato ieri al cinema").


*Errore mio*, hai fatto bene a correggermi.



Nino83 said:


> Nelle subordinate oggettive il modo da utilizzare dipende dal verbo (ad esempio, "dice che è andato ieri al cinema").
> Con i verbi di opinione è ammesso sia l'indicativo che il congiuntivo nelle frasi affermative.
> 
> "In italiano contemporaneo, però, nelle oggettive che ricorrono dopo i verbi di opinione la scelta dell’indicativo invece del congiuntivo  segnala che siamo in un registro più colloquiale"


Francamente non riuscirò mai a mandare giù questo "imbastardimento" della lingua. Sarà che ho una visione troppo "platonica" dell'opinione (_doxa_), ma mi sa tanto di *semplificazione eccessiva *(che se non dico una corbelleria, è già ampiamente in atto in francese), dove l'indicativo spadroneggia (anche per forti influenze di doppiaggio dall'inglese, che rende i periodi ipotetici in modo decisamente differente).


----------

